# Meet my new Baby!



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Meet Mr.kinks the mouse!
He is so sweet, but somehow in the pet store, he broke his tail 
he also looks like the other mice were kinda picking on him a bit, he has a couple bites. But other then that, he looks pretty good, so hoping he heals up soon.

Letting him calm down today, so not to many pics, But Maybe I'll get some more tomorrow! 

So, with out further ado, Here is Mr.Kinks! (or kinky for short)


















P.S. Sorry for the terrible pics, and all the reflections


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh i wish i could get a mouse but to many pets lol


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I know! I wanted one so bad too! Two of my sisters and my brother have mice. And He just looked so sad, I was planning on trying to get one anyway, and had all the stuff, so I just went ahead and took him home  
We have 5 mice now! Yeah...We are crazy  lol



Yeah, I know, its kinda of a weird name, his real name is just kinks lol. We first called him that, and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is awsome


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww, he's so cute. Mice are adorable. I'd probably get one myself if it weren't for the cats


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe! Poor guy!

goodluck with him!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, he seems very happy to have a better home, he is so cute, he follows me around the room in his ball and plays around in my huge floppy jacket pockets, lol it's like ten times to big haha. 

But sadly today we found that he has a tumor or a cyst. Hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

dang! i hope hes okay!


----------

